# Great Expectations (1-7) - by Lizzy (BHM, Intrigue, Revenge)



## lizzy (Jan 13, 2007)

_BHM, Intrigue, Force Feeding, Revenge _- It doesn't pay to rile the fat man's sister

[Author's note: This is something I've been working on for awhile. It's not done yet, but thought I'd whet your appetite...so to speak.

Hugs, Lizzy]

*Great Expectations (Parts 1-7)
By: Lizzy*​ 
*Part One*

This started out as my brother’s story, and later became my own. But I’ll begin with my brother. 

My brother, Tom, was an average kid growing up. He did fairly well in school and enjoyed playing baseball, football, soccer, and basketball &#8211; basically he was a jock. During this period of my brother’s life, I had little to do with him since I was his annoying younger sister. There was an eight-year age difference, so we had little in common other than we enjoyed sparring with each other on a daily basis. 

It was when Tom was sixteen that our sparing disappeared. But, then so did he. His attention was pulled in another direction. He became totally enamored with a girl by the name of Nancy Roland. She was a leggy blonde cheerleader with huge breasts; sparkling green eyes, and had the IQ of a piece of toast. She seemed to be equally taken with my brother and fawned all over him. I mean he wasn’t the captain of the football team, but he was still a good player and was well liked by his peers. He was also strikingly handsome, although he didn’t seem to notice. He was just six feet tall, had rich black, wavy hair, hazel eyes, and a muscular build with broad shoulders. 

He and Nancy went steady for about a year. They went everywhere together &#8211; to games, movies, and parties. Tom began to slack off in school and dropped out of most of his other activities at school to spend more time with Nancy. Just as everything seemed to be going well for Tom, the bottom fell out from under him. 

Our father passed away that year suddenly from cancer. We had no idea. One minute he was fine, and then he was dead from an inoperable brain tumor. He and Tom were very close and it hit Tom hard. 

Tom pushed everyone away from him for a time. His stupid girlfriend was too shallow to understand his feelings, and she began to put a lot of pressure on him to see to her needs. Tom also began to take a renewed interest in his schoolwork and began to excel especially in his math and business classes. 

“I was the man of the house and had to make sure I could take care of all of us,” he told me later. “Getting a good education would pay off in the long run.”

He did spend more time with Nancy. As a result, he began skipping football practices, which got him thrown off the team. Tom was a bit upset, but decided that he wasn’t a good enough player to get a scholarship anyway. He continued to dig his heels into his schoolwork. This was when he began to have a problem with his weight.

Tom’s active lifestyle had made it easy to stay slim. He lifted weights, ran, and practiced whatever sport he was into at the time. His ravenous appetite never showed on his thin, muscular body. It did now. 

Within three months of his layoff from the team, poor eating habits, inactivity, and his sweet tooth, he put on sixty pounds. Just as much as Nancy was concerned about her image, Tom was unconcerned about his. He continued to put on weight at an alarming rate. After he packed on another thirty pounds, Nancy gave him an ultimatum &#8211; either lose the weight or lose her. I was glad when Tom gave Nancy her walking papers. What a shrew!

Tom did get a full scholarship to a university in Green Bay and decided to major in finance. He did well and got top grades. His weight topped out, too. Tom blew up to 302 pounds. It was odd how his weight was distributed. It rested mainly in his belly which made it appear as if he had an over inflated beach ball under his skin tight t-shirt. 

Tom’s new found weight didn’t seem to overly hamper him. He was still active. He walked, played racquetball and golf, and swam. The pounds stayed on since he would weekly meet up with his friends at a local family-owned Italian restaurant to drink beer and eat until he was ready to explode. 

There were a few women Tom was interested in college. He had a winning personality and was very good looking despite the extra weight. Most women weren’t put off by it and he dated often. But, there was never anyone special after Nancy Roland.

After college, Tom was offered a good job at a top firm in New York City. He was very successful and soon moved into a one-bedroom apartment near Lincoln Center. He was able to indulge in custom made suits from a local tailor that agreed with his widening gut, which was put to the limit regularly with his sampling all the fine restaurants around the Big Apple. 

As Tom wined and dined clients, he moved up through the company at a remarkable velocity. But, then again so did his weight. Tom ballooned to over 400 pounds. His belly looked as if it had been inflated regularly with helium and protruded over his belt - a bulbous orb. 

It was at one of these cocktail parties that Tom encountered Linda Parr. Linda was a corporate attorney who just obtained a position in the legal department in Tom’s firm. She was a total opposite of Tom’s first love, Nancy. Linda had long, black wavy hair, which she frequently wore up with tendrils falling around her full, tan face. She had almond-shaped eyes which were the color of the sky on a clear morning. She was thin with full hips and shapely legs. Whereas Nancy was slow and stupid, Linda was very intelligent and witty. 

They took to each other almost immediately. He wined and dined her in the finest restaurants New York had to offer. They frequently went to the theater, museums, and the ballet. He was so serious about Linda that he took her to meet Mom three months into their relationship. I was skiing in Vermont, so I wasn’t able to meet Linda. But, Mom told me that Tom appeared deliriously happy. Linda was sweet and chatted gaily about what she and Tom had been doing, places they had gone, and the office. She delighted Mother. We had no idea until much later that it was all a facade. It seems that she took us all in… including poor Tom.

About a month later Tom was in the depths of despair. The only thing he would tell me was that he and Linda had a difference of opinion and she had broken it off with him. I knew something much more must have occurred since Tom was being deliberately evasive, refusing to answer questions. Not once would he meet my eyes. Something had gone horribly wrong with their relationship. But, Tom was not talking.

It wasn’t until the following year that I had come across Linda Parr again. It was all done quite accidentally. I was in the ladies room at work; leaning over the sink, reapply my lipstick when I saw here reflection in the mirror behind me. I immediately recognized her from the many photographs my brother used to have displayed in his apartment. 

She was dressed smartly in a gray business suit with a black collared shirt, black hose, and pumps. She was still rather beautiful, but I noticed fullness in her face and belly that was not there before. She was walking in with two secretaries who occasionally worked with me. They seemed quite chummy, giggling about a memo that had been sent around the office by Mr. Gerrant. 

“Oh, Linda, you should really meet Sara,” one of the women said pointed to me. “She’ll be working closely with you. She’s Mr. Gerrant’s personal assistant.”

Linda smiled warmly toward me, grasping my hand firmly. “Hello, Sara, so nice to meet you,” she responded amiably. “I just started yesterday. I hope we can be friends.”

“Why, of course, Linda,” I responded with a smile. “I’m sure we’ll be fast friends.”

I got to know Linda over the next few weeks. The problem was that she was very likeable. She seemed generous to everyone around her. I began to wonder if my brother had just overreacted to their breakup and it was simply a difference of opinion. That thought quickly disappeared the evening I walked in on a conversation between Linda and her friend, Anita, in the ladies room after work. 

I was about to go into the room when I saw Linda holding on to the top of the bathroom stall. Linda huffed and puffed, blowing her cheeks in and out while Anita yanked and fastened Linda’s corset closed. I stepped out of sight before I was seen. 

“I always loved that dress,” Anita said, rubbing her fingers over the red silk ruffle of Linda’s evening dress. “But, if you don’t stop stuffing yourself on your dates, you soon won’t be able to squeeze into the dress anymore &#8211; even with a little help.”

Linda studied her reflection in the mirror. The dress really pulled her in so that there wasn’t even a bulge showing on her figure. She’s right, Linda thought, it is really confining in this thing. But, I do enjoy all the nice dinners I get out of my dates.

“Who’s the victim tonight?” Anita asked with a grin. 

“Oh, it’s only Marco,” she replied.

“I thought it was that rich guy,” Anita said.

“No, Robert began to get wise to me. There wasn’t anything to steal in his place. I think he started to lock things up.”

Steal! I thought. She’s a thief?

“So, how many has it been?” Anita inquired, blotting her lipstick.

“Dozens,” Linda bragged. “Lots of fat, rich men with a large disposable income to keep me in the style I’ve become accustomed to.”

Anita laughed, flipping her hair, “Yeah, I’ve noticed you tend to have a thing for the fat ones.”

“The chubbier the better, I say,” Linda, agreed. “The rich ones really wine and dine you and are rather careless with their money. They’ll do almost anything to keep a pretty, slim, and successful woman with them. When I have them eating out of my hand, I go in for the kill.”

“Yeah, I remember that guy a few years ago…Tim, Tom…Tom was his name. You literally had him eating out of the palm of your hand,” Anita said.

“I fed him until his gut was busting. He loved to eat and have me feed him. As he got fatter and fatter, I got richer and richer. He was one of the largest takes I ever made.”

“What’d you get him for in the end?” Anita asked, looking into the mirror to reapply her lipstick.

“Oh, I’d say about $75,000 &#8211; give or take,” Linda giggled. 

Oh wow I thought to myself. Poor Tom! 

“He was so sweet, such an easy mark &#8211; a real sucker,” Linda laughed, cruelly. 

I tippy-toed out of the ladies room and quietly made my way to the elevator, out of the building, and took a taxi to Tom’s apartment.

*Part Two*

Tom ushered me into his Park Avenue apartment. It looked like he recently redecorated &#8211; lush ferns in pots in corners, burgundy leather sofas, plush easy chair, and bookshelves from ceiling to floor built into the walls. His collection of leather bound books, science fiction and fantasy paperbacks and hardcovers filled the boundless shelves. 

I didn’t mince words. “So what do I hear that Linda took you for $75,000,” I said bluntly. 

Tom blanched and sucked in his breath. I had certainly taken him off guard. 

I explained how I knew her and what I had heard. He put his hands up in almost a defensive manner, turned around, and poured himself a glass of scotch. Then he sat down and told me all the sordid details.

“I adored Linda,” Tom stated simply. “She was the perfect woman. She was smart, cultured, and beautiful. She always had the right thing to say. What I did think was amazing how my weight never mattered to her.”

“Oh, you really aren’t that heavy,” I told him.

“Really, Sara, are you blind?” Tom said rubbing his pronounced ball belly. “But, I digress.”

Tom continued, “Anyway, she seemed to have a fetish for fat men. She loved to fondle my belly after a heavy meal. I’d be filled to bursting and she’d be massaging it and giving me oral sex. It was wonderful. But, then she’d force more food on me until I was immobile. It was a real turn on for me.” 

He then told me that a few months into the relationship, he began to notice money missing and then Linda seemed to become somewhat distant almost distracted. So he began to follow her. That was when he discovered the distraction &#8211; her Latin lover, Marcello. He stood over 6 feet tall, had black, wavy hair, and was built like a bodybuilder &#8211; which of course, he was. Tom admitted that he was seething with jealousy and was very hurt. That’s when he began to pull back from her a bit &#8211; not being so available. 

“I guess she thought I had figured it out, which I did,” Tom told me. “The last night I saw her, she invited me over to her place for dinner. When I got there, her boyfriend, Marcello and his gym buddy, Jorge, manhandled me. I struggled, but I couldn’t get free. They roped me to an overstuffed, chair in the living room.”

“Oh no!” I exclaimed. “What happened?”

“Well, she basically told me that I was her mark and what she had been doing. Then she took my keys to my apartment and signaled to the two men. They came in from the other room carrying this long table laden with food. Linda explained that after she came back from emptying out my apartment, she wanted to see me fattened nicely.”

Tom stopped and took a swig of his scotch. “For two hours, they force fed me. Just as I thought I couldn’t take anymore, they’d stop and have me rest. Then Linda came back and helped them. For the rest of the night Marcello rigged a pulley and had my hands tied and pulled over my head, partially bent over the table. With all the food I had been forced to eat, my belly was so swollen that it easily touched the table. If I refused to eat, Jorge paddled me. I was humiliated. I felt like a child who refused to eat his dinner.”

“I can’t believe what I’m hearing,” I said in shock.

“So the beer went down in pitcherfuls, and my belly was pushed painfully outward with boxes of donuts and bowls of spaghetti &#8211; basically anything they had available in the kitchen. I could feel myself swelling…getting bigger and bigger…my buttons burst on my shirt…my pants were pulled down so they could watch me expand. They beat me as they feed me…then caress it…slap and poke at it as it blew up. By the time they were through, my stomach was grossly swollen and tears were streaming down my checks. I thought at any moment, I would explode. I couldn’t talk. They made me walk to a car, threw me in the backseat with my ass in the air, my stomach painfully squeezed to the seat. They then pushed me into my apartment after that hellish ride, took snapshots of me, then threatened to pass this around to my business partners if I ever told anyone.”

“And you never did,” I said.

“And you would?” Tom asked, sarcastically. 

“No,” I said, looking into my hands, “I’m really sorry.”

“Between the gifts I bought her, the money she was stealing here and there, and what she stole from my safe and apartment that night, it came close to $75,000 easy,” he said, finishing his drink, pouring himself another one.

It was then that I hatched a plan with Tom. There was no way that Linda was going to be allowed to get away with this. Absolutely, no way.

(Continued in post 8 of this thread)


----------



## zonker (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh goody, I can't wait to see Linda get her come-uppance. No one should treat a fat boy like that....


----------



## lizzy (Jan 19, 2007)

Quite true. I'll post the rest as soon as it's finished.


----------



## BellySpongelover (Jan 19, 2007)

Yayage!

I ver much look forward to part two.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Jan 29, 2007)

woo!
love it! where's part 2?


----------



## Observer (Jan 29, 2007)

Parts one and two were posted together (note sub-head midway in the text) - we're waiting on part three.


----------



## lizzy (Jan 30, 2007)

Observer said:


> Parts one and two were posted together (note sub-head midway in the text) - we're waiting on part three.



Thanks, Observer. I have a writing block right now...swamped at work. But, as soon as I have it finished, I'll post it.


----------



## lizzy (Mar 18, 2007)

*Part 3: Contact*

It didn’t take me too much time to figure out how to play this &#8211; I just wondered if Linda’s greed would eventually trap her. Well, I decided to try and find out. I immediately thought of our cousin Shaun. 

Shaun is actually a celebrity of sorts &#8211; a famous food critique. His restaurant reviews have appeared in New York Magazine, the New York Times, the Washington Post, as well as some Chicago-based periodicals. He built up his waistline eating his way though most of the country’s top restaurants, wrote some wonderful critiques and sold them which built up wallet. Shaun was well known, loaded, handsome, and fat. Perhaps Shaun be would another easy mark to have introduced to Linda. 

So, I called Shaun, told him the whole sordid story. He was fuming. Of course he agreed. He also hatched our plan of action.

*Part 4: The Setup*

The company cocktail party was in full swing when Shaun arrived. There were a few well known faced that Linda had tried unsuccessfully to attach herself to. Her eyes instantly were glued to this tall, blonde, and well-fattened charismatic figure that came on the scene wearing expensive designer clothing. 

Shaun shook hands and chatted gaily in small groups before he arrived at the bar, only a few feet from Linda. I stood next to Linda sipping a chocolate martini. I elbowed her. “You do know who that is?” I asked Linda.

“No, who?” Linda asked. 

“That’s Shaun Clarkson, the food critic,” I replied. “He’s worth a fortune.”

“Oh, really,” Linda answered, definitely interested. “How could he make so much money that way?”

I took a sip from my martini. “I heard that his family has money and he’s had some major success investing in the stock market.” 

I turned away from her, picked up my purse and headed toward the ladies room. When I came out, Linda had almost pressed herself up against Shaun’s round belly. He leaned into her and she was giggling at something he was telling her. By the end of the evening, Shaun was helping her on with her coat and they left together.

*Part 5: Growing*

Between Shaun’s numerous phone calls and Linda and Anita’s ladies room confessions, I was able to make out most of what was going on. For the past month, Shaun was wining and dining Linda. Shaun had given her several pieces of expensive jewelry and he had begun to find small amounts of money gone from his apartment. 

Linda had already confided to Anita one day that the relationship was going better than she had planned. That Shaun had more money than any other mark. She felt that her luck was really growing. But, as Anita pointed out, that wasn’t the only thing growing. 

Linda was getting increasingly fatter everyday. She spent every morning before most arrived at work in the ladies room with Anita, holding on for dear life to the top of a bathroom stall as Anita pulled her corset stays tighter and tighter. Linda gasped and grunted as Anita struggled to pull in all her flesh. It was amazing that she could still get into most of her clothing. Only her breasts pushing out the top of her blouses gave away the fact that she had put on so much weight in the past few weeks.

“You’re going to have to go on a diet,” Anita said, tying off the corset stays one morning.

“I’ve tried. I don’t eat until I go out with Shaun,” Linda wheezed, fastening her dress. “But, he insists that I sample everything. I’m so full that I can barely breathe and this corset doesn’t help. It gets so tight.”

“What does Marcello say about your weight gain?” Anita asked. “He doesn’t like fat girls.”

“I keep on this specially constructed corset,” Linda explained. “Both he and Shaun just thinks I’m being sexy. Besides, once I’m finished with Shaun I’ll take a spa vacation in some tropical location. I’ll be lean and mean in no time and Marcello and I can run off together and live happily ever after.”

As the weeks continued, Shaun sometimes took her to multiple restaurants in an evening. He told me about how he took great satisfaction in stuffing her to the gills. He told me about this conversation one evening:

“Please, Baby,” Linda panted, holding her overstuffed belly, “I can’t eat another bite.”

“Oh, nonsense,” Shaun said, reaching across and rubbing her “flat” belly. “You’re flat as a pancake. We haven’t even gotten to dessert yet.” 

He then shoveled more and more spoonfuls of food drenched in heavy sauces and rich desserts. Shaun said a strained smile remained on her face for the rest of the meal. At the end of dinner while he was paying the bill, he spied her wiping the perspiration from her flushed face and panting. 

“I had to almost carry her out of the place,” Shaun laughed. “And she thought she could fatten me up. She couldn’t keep up to me.”

*Part 6: Revenge is Sweet*

Linda began to have major problems at work. She seemed very lethargic and lightheaded most of the time &#8211; probably because of the tightening and tightening of the corset. I saw that yesterday Anita even had to put her foot into the small of Linda’s back and pull for dear life to get the corset closed. As a result, Linda wasn’t paying much attention to her job and clients began to slip from her fingers. much to the anxiety of her bosses. 

But, she was unconcerned. She whispered to Anita that Shaun would be her last one. She was getting out of the business and retiring with Marcello. He was becoming very concerned about her increasing girth which she soon would not be able to hide. She didn’t want to lose him.

We had other plans for Linda - some really big plans.

At the end of that week, I sat at a table with Tom at the other side of the restaurant watching Shaun and Linda. 

Linda came in wearing a long sleeve, jade green merino wool dress. It was figure flattering showing off every curve. But, I could see even from my vantage point that she was thicker around the waist. She was having a really hard time covering things up. The waiter showed them to a table, and Shaun held out a chair for Linda to sit down. She smiled, sat, and they placed a drink order with the waiter. Then Shaun popped up.

“Where are you going, Baby?” Linda asked him.

“Oh, didn’t I tell you. This place is a buffet. Let’s get on line and try some dishes,” he said, adjusting his tie that had a microphone attached to the other side. 

Tom and I cringed from the static on our end of the listening device. Tom adjusted the volume so we could hear better. I could see without needing the sound that Linda did not look happy. But, she painted on a false smile and followed Shaun to the tables lined with food.

“What’s the matter, Linda?” Shaun asked. “You’re barely taking anything.” He proceeded to pile her plate high with food. 

We could see them begin eating. Shaun was quickly through his plate and ran up for another. Linda was still plodding through when Shaun reappeared with another plate especially for Linda &#8211; followed by another plate and then another. We could see her start to make a fuss, but then decide not to so not to draw attention to herself. Her eyes bulged as Shaun began feeding her what was untouched on her plate. 

“Please, please, Shaun,” she begged. “I need to stop. I can’t take it anymore.”

“But, Linda, if you were that full I’d see evidence of it,” Shaun said smiling. “And, your tummy is flat. Come, come, have some more.”

“No, BURRRRRP, Baby, oh no!” Linda squealed. Her stomach began making loud noises, groaning, and creaking and then came…POP…POP…POP…POP…

Linda’s belly swelled like puffer fish, her waist thickening, and her belly now the size of a small basketball. Her corset finally must have had enough. She leaned over the table holding her belly, coughing and wheezing.

"My, poor girl! What has happened? It seems you've been trying to hide something from me!" Shaun said with mock surprise as the full expanse of Linda's constricted flesh became apparent. 

(Continued in post 12 of this thread)


----------



## fattyloving frank (Mar 19, 2007)

Love it, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 23, 2007)

I can't wait to read more too! will it be soon?
I really hope they do have HUGE plans for her! I'm sure they will keep her eating VERY well ( to at least 350 lbs?) can't wait to read more....


----------



## FreneticFangs (Mar 26, 2007)

oh wow. keep it coming!


----------



## lizzy (May 6, 2007)

Flustered, Linda attempted to shield herself with a napkin. She opened her mouth as if to say something, when all the lights in the restaurant ignited, showing that the place was deserted. I guess she hadn’t noticed that the restaurant was almost empty when they had come in because of the dim lighting. 

They were almost alone except for a few waiters and two other couples &#8211; all friends of Shaun’s, who began to quickly disappear into the shadows to leave us to confront Linda. 

“What? What's going on? ” she exclaimed spying Tom and me.

“I see you are acquainted with my cousins,” Shaun said.

“You’re…your cousins?” Linda questioned. She pointed at me accusingly, “You’re Tom’s sister!?”

“Very astute of you, my dear,” Shaun said, answering for me.

“You really didn’t think you’d get away with what you did to my brother, did you?” I asked her, folding my arms across my chest.

“What are you getting at? You have no proof of any wrong-doing,” Linda exclaimed.

“I have proof from the bank. You made a big mistake forging my signature on that bank slip and you’re on video at the bank,” Tom said.

Linda flipped her hair away from her face. “If you have all of this supposed proof, what took you so long in coming forward? Like you really do,” Linda inquired, arrogantly. 

“Embarrassment…stupidity…and that video and threat you made,” Tom began, “but now that we have the video, I don’t see why you shouldn’t get what you truly deserve, Linda.”

Linda seemed to regain her composure; she dabbed her lips with a napkin, pulled herself up from the seat, and nonchalantly tugged her jersey knit dress down over her swollen belly. She attempted to put on a haughty air about herself, but failed when her tattered corset fell with a loud thud from underneath her dress. Linda turned her back on us and walked purposefully toward the exit. 

“Where do you think you’re going?” Shaun asked.

“I’m going home. I think you’re all full of it,” she shot back.

Her hand pulled at the door handle, but to no avail. It was locked. She pulled it more violently, but nothing.

“Let me out!” Linda wailed. “You can’t keep me here. Call the cops. I want out, now!”

“Oh, we’re not calling the cops…not just yet,” Shaun began, softly. “You see this is our gift to you. Prison food doesn’t have that gourmet flair that you’ve become accustomed to.”

“I’m not hungry. I’ve eaten enough. You’ve seen to that,” Linda protested, laying a hand on her swollen belly.

“Please, Linda, don’t be so obtuse. Look how nice and round you’ve become on your own. You truly enjoy your meals,” Shaun continued. “You must enjoy what we’ve prepared for you.”

“I don’t understand,” Linda said, inching away from us.

“Of course you do. You’re a smart woman. You can’t not understand the implications,” Tom cut in, spreading his arms out and motioning toward the buffet tables laden with food, chafing dishes kept at a constant temperature for her enjoyment, white china plates stacked high, and silverware sparkling. 

“What! I can’t…couldn’t possibly eat all of this food,” Linda sputtered.

“Everything is possible,” I said. “Besides, the restaurant is closed for renovations. The quicker you finish, the quicker you’ll be allowed to leave.”

Linda started to shake and continued backing toward the exit. 

“No…no…what will Marcello…I mean…” Linda stuttered.

“I guess you mean your boyfriend won’t look at you again if you get fat?” Tom said. “You’ll be pleasingly plump. Maybe it will improve your disposition. You’ll just have to increase your circle of acquaintances.” 

One of the waiters brought out a scale and Linda was made to stand on it.

“Wow, you’ve already porked out to 217 pounds all on your own. You’re a closet fatty,” Tom said, accusingly. “You wanted to see me fatten, when you really dreamed of fattening up yourself.”

“No, that’s not true,” Linda whispered. She now looked totally overwhelmed by her unique situation.

We started her off with some appetizers &#8211; platters with cheese and crackers, mini egg rolls, pickles, olives, deviled eggs, 3 bean salad, and topped it off with pizza. She struggled with us at first, but when we force fed her until her tummy was aching, she gave in. Linda began feeding herself, trying to pace herself through the plate after plate we brought her to dine on. 

Three hours later, she was moaning, rubbing her overstuffed, blown out belly. Shaun served her some soothing lemon sorbet to cleanse her palette and prepare her for the next course. But she fell asleep.

We left Linda to snooze for a little over an hour before we woke her for the pasta course. There was a full tray of lasagna, mountain of pasta salad, gooey macaroni and cheese, piles of spaghetti and chow mein noodles. 

I turned to watch Shaun and my brother. Both of them had an erection. They couldn’t seem to take their eyes off of her stuffing herself. It looked like she was attached to a bicycle pump and was pumping herself bigger and rounder by the second. I could see Linda was feeling how big she was becoming and was getting very uncomfortable as she became short of breath like the food was taking up the space in her lungs where the air was supposed to be. 

I could only imagine how full she was getting now…her stomach stretching beyond what was comfortable to contain all that luscious food…she feels her stomach is so very full, to the point of or almost beyond the point of feeling nauseous. 

It took her hours to eat every noodle on the buffet. And when she was done, Linda looked so full and bloated. Her abdomen swelled into a round sphere with her dress riding up and tightly stretched across her ball belly. 

"Please, I just need to catch my breath," Linda begged, breathing rapidly, her face flushed.

Shaun began to prod Linda’s overstuffed swell. She grunted. The sheer weight of the food she consumed created intense pressure inside her, leaving her struggling to inhale, unable to take a full breath from the incredible pressure built up in her bloated midsection. Not that it could be called a midsection anymore. 

Her belly was blown out as tight as a drum in every direction, bulging into a perfect sphere. With each mouthful of food she was altering her shape forever. By the time she was done shoveling in every morsel of food, she would never be able to regain her hourglass shape. She was sentencing herself to the corpulence she always despised. 

Linda moaned, closed her eyes, and gently eased her belly forward to make the most of Shaun’s ministrations to her overstuffed belly. Exhausted, she leaned forward more her belly pushing stiffly against her thighs that she struggled to keep closed. But, the internal pressure made her grunt. She belched several times as he massaged deftly, releasing gas and creating more room. When she reopened her eyes, she was shocked to discover Shaun wedging a nozzle into her mouth. She moaned in submission as Shaun attached the funnel above her. 

“Don’t worry; I know what I’m doing,” Shaun said. “She’s full, but a little alcohol will improve her appetite.”

Her eyes bulged as he allowed the dark foamy British ale to begin to flow down her throat. Linda clenched her eyes shut and concentrated on swallowing as fast as she could. Amazingly, she swelled larger with the ale. 

“I’ve always wanted to fatten up a woman,” Shaun whispered softly in her ear. “It’s been a fantasy of mine for years. I’m so happy that my cousins included me in helping you to stretch and reach your full potential.”

Linda’s belly squealed and popped as she was pumped full of liquid. She stared in amazement as she expanded. She was feeling bloated now. Her cheeks are puffy, eyes bugged out, and her swallowing was noisy. But, it looked more like Shaun was inflating her like a blow up doll. Half the pitcher was gone and she let the ale flow in as quickly as she could gulp it down. Shaun rubbed her belly the whole time. His massaging increased as she fattened to larger proportions. 

Shaun whispered to her, “My dear, you are so beautiful. Take a little more for me and then I’ll let you rest.”

Linda’s eyes began to water. Her legs pulled further apart from the weight of her ballooning belly…more kneading…massaging her engorged belly…her dress slowly lifting… Linda partially rose from her seat, stomach jutting out…the tops of her thigh highs showing…more ale is added to the funnel…one hand on the back of the chair kept her partially standing and the other rubbed frantically at her belly as it expanded bigger and bigger. 

When the flow stopped and the funnel unstopped her mouth, Linda had become so bloated that she looked like she might explode. Her belly was barely being contained by her dress. She was feeling the hard pull of the straining fabric as it hugged the bulge of her fully engorged belly. Her stomach was so full that she couldn't even lean forward to get food off of the table.

But I could see it in her eyes that she knew she’d be forced to eat all over again. She was so incredibly heavy, filed with gas, belching from the ale and rich food. And so much more to come. With a shudder Linda opened her mouth to accept the glazed brown sugar ham dripping with thick raisin gravy from Shaun’s fingers. She leaned back in the chair, belching ever so slightly. Shaun moved in close. He put his nimble fingers across her swollen, fat belly, and began to knead. 

"Let's get some more room in there, my dear. You've got a lot more eating to do before you’ll be allowed to sleep." 

A twenty-four-pound turkey…roast beef dripping with juices…Italian sausages…sweet and sour meatballs…smoky barbecue rib...Beef Bordelaise…swelling…bulking up…sticky fingers…sweating…panting…bloating…chocolate, vanilla, and strawberry milkshakes laced with weight gain powder…filling up….straining…stomach distended and hard… building pressure…

After four days of constant gorging, Linda's belly covered her whole lap… Cauliflower swimming in cheddar cheese sauce… mixed vegetables floating in creamy alfredo… glazed carrots...cabbage cooked in bacon and cream sauce… assorted tempura vegetables… green bean casserole… stuffed mushrooms… sweet cream corn…labored breathing between bites…

"Ohhh…my poor belly feels ready to burst" Linda cried.

We heard great gurgling sounds. When they increased, Linda's belly bulged outward. The large trays of vegetables Linda forced down began to take its toll especially several heads of the creamy cabbage swimming in bacon fat and cream. Linda's belly began to swell even more, filling with painful gas. Both Shaun and Tom worked as a team rubbing her and pouring a bottle of anti-gas medicine down her gullet. She looked like she was being inflated and fattened at the same time. 

"Help! I'm getting too big! I'm going to burst!"

Her belly grew fat and so round, filling up her already straining dress. I could have sworn I felt her belch across the room and swore I head a seam popping. Her seems began the separation ever so slowly until her her bulging appendage did indeed fully rupture the seams, allowing her immense bare abdomen to expand freely without the confines of her clothing. She gasped and colored in embarrassment. 

She took one huge breath and sighed deeply and the ballooning ceased. “URRRRRRPPP &#8211; Ahhhhh &#8211; please, no more,” Linda begged. 

“She cannot hold any more!" I said.

“Not right now anyway,” Shaun agreed. “Do let her rest. We’ll continue later.”

Linda’s dress was ruined. Shaun took off his white, tailored dress shirt and helped Linda into it. She moaned and rubbed the tight round ball her belly had become for a long time. But, not as long as she would have wanted.
Her capacity was stretched even further as the funnel was again placed between her lips. One ... Two ... Three... four ladles full of thinned bisque. Then five more amounts sunk down to warm her overstuffed belly. More and more poured down…Shaun applied lotion to Linda’s belly as it grew in all directions. When the rest of the gallon was poured in, it was replaced by more soup and then she was feed rolls and bread.

After four more days of forced overindulgence, her belly was now hugely larger, pushing at the buttons of the shirt Shaun loaned her. There were definite gaps in the crisp white shirt, glimpses of her swollen flesh. When Linda, panting, finished half of the tray of sweet potato casserole, then she begged for a break. Linda reclined in her chair huffing and puffing. 

I couldn’t stand it anymore. I walked over to her, took a large spoon and began feeding the sweet potatoes loaded with brown sugar, pecans, and topped with foam of marshmallows. Glug…glug…glug…She ate that tray and then I started her on the potatoes au gratin. She took it all in struggling to keep up with me. I began rubbing her belly. The more I rubbed the more she ate. I could actually feel her stomach swell underneath my hand. Larger gaps appeared between the buttons of her shirt as they fought to keep from bursting off one by one. 

As she was finishing, Linda looked rather bloated, her belly more bowled out, inflating with food. Her buttons held, but the shirt hugged her belly tight and was starting to ride up, exposing her belly button.

"I... can... hardly... stand... you’ve... stuffed... me so... much.” she whimpered as she put her hands on the sides of her jam-packed belly. “Look... how... enormous... I’ve... gotten!”

It took less than a few hours before there was a loud snap and Linda’s buttons burst in unison. Her belly violently surged forward, her thighs thrust apart. She peered over her bloated abdomen and gripped the two sides of her tattered shirt. She tried to pull the two sides together to cover herself but her rounded gut disallowed any movement whatsoever. The clothes simply couldn’t fit any longer and her bare overstuffed belly lay on her ample lap. 

She was wheezing hard to catch her breath. But, with the front of her shirt open, she could fell the release of pressure which bound her gut. It was now free to grow. When Linda tired, we stuffed her constantly. She lay prone helpless. She was stuffed like a Thanksgiving turkey every waking moment

“No…no...you’ve got to stop. I’m turning into an absolute blimp,” she would often complain. But more often, she took to rubbing her growing abdomen as it expanded from the feeding forced upon her. 

It took her two more days to get to the dessert. We forced her to walk, but she was definitely having difficulty. Linda was stuffed nearly into a stupor and staggered from one side of the buffet to the other. Her bulging midsection was hard and tight. I did notice that her face was puffy and rounder; her breasts beginning to fall out of the half shirt we fashioned for her, and her thighs and ass were also filling out slowly. 

Hummingbird cake…éclairs…the pressure was widening her belly more and more…cookies…chocolate cakes…her breasts pressing tightly against her top…stuffing for hours…churning deep in her belly…her bulk expanding…stretching…
“ Oooooo. Come on!” Linda cried out. “Ughhh. I can hardly . . . . eat. . another . . . . mouthf-mphff-mmff-hmm.” 

Jello salad and more liquid was pumped into her. She was told to straddle the chair in front of the soft serve ice cream machine. Her belly was pushed through the back of the chair, her legs wide, and her arms embracing the chair. Her head was pushed up next to the machine, secured with a rubber halter. 

The spout was pushed into her mouth, forcing her lips around it. The machine groaned and started up…coldness poured into her mouth. Her cheeks swelled, chocolate ice cream dripping from her fat face. Her gut grew larger; it looked like gallons were pumped in. She desperately rubbed her inflated expanse as it grew rounder. 

So Linda ate &#8211; she ate and was forced to eat more. Her eyes became slits and closed tightly as she concentrated in taking in every mouthful. She fattened, tears now sliding down her chunky cheeks. Her belly becoming stretched to the limit, bulging out trapping itself in the opening of the chair. She moaned the pressure built and she ballooned, her skin starting to shine as it stretched to its absolute limit. 

And then everything stopped as quickly as it had all begun. Linda was unceremoniously pulled from the chair opening were she had become wedged and was pushed toward the exit. She was immediately pushed onto the scale…87 pound gain in less than two weeks. We all shook our heads in amazement. 

The premises had been cleared of all evidence of what had transpired. Linda was fiven a muu-muu that covered her corpulent body. 

“Go ahead, my dear,” Shaun crooned. “You’ve eaten everything and now you’re free to go…that is if you can.”

Linda waddled unsteadily toward the door, cradling her huge belly. But, as she was about to open the door, Marcello arrived &#8211; all buff and masculine in his tight jeans and muscle shirt. He had been looking for Linda and tipped as to where to find her.

“What l?!” Marcello exclaimed. “What did you swallow? You’re huge!”

“Oh, Marcello,” Linda cried, staggering to him, throwing her arms around him. Her bloated belly gurgled painfully as she moved.

Marcello pushed her violently away from him. “You’re a porker! “

Linda began to cry. “Please…please let me explain.”

“Get away from me, you disgust me,” Marcello said with venom. 

At that point police came in after Marcello &#8211; more friends of Shaun’s. They arrested both of them and had no reason to believe her fantasy sounding story of her absence. After all, no one had reported her missing. But it seemed that Marcello had a warrant out against him for burglary and we had tapes of what Linda had done. Both of them were arraigned. Both got a few years in jail with the possibility of parole in 22 &#8211; 32 months dependent upon good behavior.

*EPILOGUE*

Linda continued to gain weight. Unable to loose, her stomach expanded and constantly hungry, she resigned herself to being fat. In fact she actually came to enjoy it. She got work helping out in the kitchen where she was able to eat any scraps that were left after every meal. She weighed close to 400 pounds when she was paroled a year and a half later.

Marcello found prison life to be very uncomfortable for a buff stud like himself. Friends of Shaun’s told us that several months after he arrived he was found in a dark corner of the kitchen, frantically shoving food into his gapping mouth, his belly grossly swollen as he stuffed himself…grunting, so stuffed he could barely breathe… his belly ballooning up fatter and rounder…swelling…pushing out…a giant mass of fat. He was trying to escape from the fate that befalls some inmates.

It didn't work.

One day he heard something that made him shudder in fear, his eyes going wide, his hand frozen in midair only inches away from filling his mouth yet again: 

“Ready, Fatboy?” The gruff, deep voice said from the shadows.

The guards never did discover who was responsible. Payback deaths in prison happen - and Marcelo had a lot of enemies.


----------



## BellySpongelover (May 7, 2007)

Brillient. Simply awesome.


----------



## lizzy (May 10, 2007)

Thanks, glad you liked it.


----------



## zonker (May 14, 2007)

Revenge stories are often not that interesting, but I really liked yours... good writing throughout. Thanks for sharing your talents.


----------



## GordoNegro (May 6, 2022)

Timeless Classic.


----------

